# steve irwin broken neck



## dragons75 (Jan 22, 2007)

apparently steve had a busted neck when he died


http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,21099129-5001028,00.html


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 22, 2007)

wow. Thx for sharing. Good read.


----------



## Erin (Jan 22, 2007)

Knowing something like that helps you appreciate how strongly he felt about conservation. Not many have the determination, passion and courage to push their body to limits like that no matter how strong their conviction. Even now, I'm sure everyone is still feeling the loss. I can't watch Terry on t.v or any of the Croc Hunter DVD's I bought my boyfriend without wanting to sob. Sappy and sooky but its true. Funny how someone you have never met can affect you like that.


----------



## Bakes (Jan 23, 2007)

"Knowing something like that helps you appreciate how strongly he felt about conservation"

Oh please, Steve Irwin used to hunt pigs for his crocs before he met his wife! After he met her-she is very anti hunting- that all changed. On one of his show's he even lets a FERAL PIGGLET go after his dogs caught it. Not only is that against the law (you cannot release feral animals) but wouldn't it be against his conservation ethic? Look at the damage feral pigs do to the Australian enviroment!

Its sad that he died and I feel for his family but the bloke knew where the money was comming from and played up to that quarter.


----------



## viridis (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakes said:


> "Knowing something like that helps you appreciate how strongly he felt about conservation"
> 
> Oh please, Steve Irwin used to hunt pigs for his crocs before he met his wife! After he met her-she is very anti hunting- that all changed. On one of his show's he even lets a FERAL PIGGLET go after his dogs caught it. Not only is that against the law (you cannot release feral animals) but wouldn't it be against his conservation ethic? Look at the damage feral pigs do to the Australian enviroment!
> 
> Its sad that he died and I feel for his family but the bloke knew where the money was comming from and played up to that quarter.


 
here here mate


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve Irwin did more for conversation then most people ever will. He put so much money inot conversation, most people if they get that rich and famous wouldnt spend as much as he did on conversation.

How sad it is that he died.


----------



## junglist* (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakes said:


> "Knowing something like that helps you appreciate how strongly he felt about conservation"
> 
> Oh please, Steve Irwin used to hunt pigs for his crocs before he met his wife! After he met her-she is very anti hunting- that all changed. On one of his show's he even lets a FERAL PIGGLET go after his dogs caught it. Not only is that against the law (you cannot release feral animals) but wouldn't it be against his conservation ethic? Look at the damage feral pigs do to the Australian enviroment!
> 
> Its sad that he died and I feel for his family but the bloke knew where the money was comming from and played up to that quarter.



HEAR HEAR.


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 23, 2007)

Zeus_the_beardie said:


> Steve Irwin did more for conversation then most people ever will. He put so much money inot conversation, most people if they get that rich and famous wouldnt spend as much as he did on conversation.


 
Well that depends on wether or not plowing money into something would make more money for you in the future...

Yes, it is sad he died. He did a good job for tourism.


----------



## krusty (Jan 23, 2007)

hes going to be the next elvis every one telling new storys about him and even seeing him at the 7-11.


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 23, 2007)

krusty said:


> hes going to be the next elvis every one telling new storys about him and even seeing him at the 7-11.


 
Yes. In death he seems to be doing an even better job...


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakes said:


> "Knowing something like that helps you appreciate how strongly he felt about conservation"
> 
> Oh please, Steve Irwin used to hunt pigs for his crocs before he met his wife! After he met her-she is very anti hunting- that all changed. On one of his show's he even lets a FERAL PIGGLET go after his dogs caught it. Not only is that against the law (you cannot release feral animals) but wouldn't it be against his conservation ethic? Look at the damage feral pigs do to the Australian enviroment!
> 
> Its sad that he died and I feel for his family but the bloke knew where the money was comming from and played up to that quarter.



I wonder if it is jealousy...

I don't understand why you are mad that he has money, I mean, should all conservationists be poor? Is it because he decided to go on tv and make money to put towards conservation that he isn't a good person? Being poor* and loving animals is all good and all, but having money to use for helping those animals you love, well there's nothing wrong with that. 

I think everybody dreams of one day becoming rich while doing what they are passionate about.
"My job, my mission, the reason I've been put on this planet, is to save wildlife."

Besides he was never about making money, It has always been about conservation for him. The point of making the Croc-Hunter series was to make people aware of all the wonderful animals there are and bring them up close and learn about them. Even from day dot all the money from Croc-Hunter went directly into the zoo and conservation. Steve and Terry took wages from the zoo like everyone else. 

In the episode where Sui attacked the feral pig, besides trying to stop the pig from hurting Sui, he was in the middle of filming a documentary and I doubt he was carrying a gun or anything else to kill it with. What was he supposed to do, kill it on the documentary? For all we know they went back and killed it off-screen.


*when I say poor, I mean an average person with average wage, who doesn't have extra money on hand to dedicate to wildlife conservation.


----------



## krusty (Jan 23, 2007)

defore he died i new a lot of pepole that hated him big time,now they never shut up about how he was the best and they still cry when they think about him.i think that is wrong


----------



## viridis (Jan 23, 2007)

i couldnt give a rats if he is / (was lol )making money...................aren't we all trying / doing the same.

The general public loves him, those that delve a little bit deeper start to see a few skeletons.

As wrasse said he did wonders for conservation and tourisim. All jokes aside it sad for any kid to grow up without a father, but i am not going to loose any sleep over his death. Come on Flame me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 23, 2007)

EDIT: Actually I can't be bothered pointing out the obvious.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 23, 2007)

EDIT: Double post


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 23, 2007)

*ok enough with the flaming*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO THINK & YOU BELIEVE IT.
> THEY ARE NOT AVERAGE POOR FOLK, THEY OWN PLENTY AS WELL AS ARE GIVEN PLENTY. THERE CARS (PLURAL THERE FOR THE MANY THEY OWN) ARE WORTH MORE THAN I HAVE SPENT IN MY ENTIRE LIFE, AND THEY WERE GIVEN TO THEM FOR FREE. (NOT TO MENTION PRIVATE AIRCRAFT, BOATS ETC) DON'T TELL ME THEY ARE AVERAGE EVERYDAY FAMILY BATTLING TO SURVIVE WITH A SMALL INCOME THAT DONATE EVERY SPARE CENT THEY MAKE. THEY ARE A RICH FAMILY THAT DO INVEST INTO "WILDLIFE CONSERVATION" TO A DEGREE, BUT IN DOING SO ARE CREATING THEIR OWN LITTLE MONOPOLY TO CREATE EVEN FURTHER PROFITS. THE FACT IS IT IS NOTHING MORE THAN PROFITEERING, HOW ELSE CAN YOU EXPLAIN USING A YOUNG CHILD TO MAKE MONEY? (A CRUEL CASE OF CHILD NEGLECT & ABUSE IN ITSELF) HOW DOES FITNESS VIDEO'S, SINGING VIDEO'S & COOKING VIDEO'S EDUCATE & AWARE THE PUBLIC ON ANIMAL WELFARE & CONSERVATION?????





JandC_Reptiles said:


> In the episode where Sui attacked the feral pig (VERY CONSERVATIVE METHOD, ALLOWING 1 SPECIES OF ANIMAL TO ATTACK ANOTHER) , besides trying to stop the pig from hurting Sui (I TAKE IT HE VALUED 1 SPECIES OVER ANOTHER HERE?) he was in the middle of filming a documentary and I doubt he was carrying a gun or anything else to kill it with (KILL AN ANIMAL WITH A GUN? IS THAT THE REACTION OF A GUY WHO IS COMPASSIONATE AND CONSERVATIVE ABOUT ALL & EVERY SPECIES OF WILDLIFE). What was he supposed to do, kill it on the documentary? (NO, BUT WHY ATTACK IT FOR TO BEGIN WITH? TO EDUCATE THE GENERAL PUBLIC THAT WE HAVE A PROBLEM WITH PESTS? ONLY TO RELEASE IT BACK INTO AUSTRALIAN LAND) For all we know they went back and killed it off-screen.



I was referring to Bakes comment about the feral pig. Sui jumped out of the boat before Steve could stop her and attacked the pig. Steve got there as soon as he could, broke up the fight, and put Sui back in the boat. he wasn't valuing one species over another, he was just getting his pet dog back in the boat. I also never said he carried a gun, i said he _wasn't_ carrying a gun. 

I also never said that they were an average everyday family, i said they take wages. i didn't say they were taking $14 an hour, but what does the family need with all that money? They have no use for keeping it. As you said they get their cars given to them, (I believe they get their khakis given to them as well) but besides putting food on the table and paying bills, I doubt they have millions stashed somewhere. I'm sure the land they are on is worth more than that anyway. I don't understand why everyone is so concerned about their money and how much of it they keep, what does it have to do with you anyway? Lots of people have lots of money, whats with the Irwin obsession? I'm sure he uses stacks of money for conservation purposes, and running his zoo. Who says every little Croc-Hunter related thing doesn't go to this same stack of money?

There's probably a lot of things about the Irwin's money that neither of us know about, so i don't see the point of fighting about it.



JandC_Reptiles said:


> THE FACT IS IT IS NOTHING MORE THAN PROFITEERING, HOW ELSE CAN YOU EXPLAIN USING A YOUNG CHILD TO MAKE MONEY? (A CRUEL CASE OF CHILD NEGLECT & ABUSE IN ITSELF) HOW DOES FITNESS VIDEO'S, SINGING VIDEO'S & COOKING VIDEO'S EDUCATE & AWARE THE PUBLIC ON ANIMAL WELFARE & CONSERVATION?????


I don't see what this has to do with Steve. I also said that _"the point of making the Croc-Hunter series was to make people aware of all the wonderful animals there are and bring them up close and learn about them"_ and i didn't say that all the stuff that Bindi has been doing had anything to do with it. I am not personally a fan of Bindi, although i am somewhat interested in the path she will follow, with nudges from her mum and all those producers etc.. 

I don't know how passionate Terri is about crocs, or how much the zoo will change in the future, I'm just glad i had the opportunity to go see Steve in one of his old shows, before the trinkets and the Crocoseum, and the Crocmen and whatever else is now going on since his death. Just wondering, since when is tourism a bad thing? Correct me if I'm wrong but i thought it helped the Australian Economy.




JandC_Reptiles said:


> ...I feel Terri turned him into something he would have never been otherwise.
> Steve does love wildlife FULLSTOP!, Terri loves wildlife and making fame & fortune from it!


I know what you mean, and I agree. My argument was in Steve's sake, and although Terri may have had money-making intentions for the Croc-Hunter series, at the same time I am glad they did it, because it DID educate about wildlife. Some of the new stuff, including the movie, i feel is a bit over the top, but what can you do? I just enjoy remembering Steve the way I saw him.

Steve was a passionate bloke, he loved what he did, and i dont' think he should be torn down about it. 

I'm a Steve Irwin fan


----------



## junglist* (Jan 23, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> I wonder if it is jealousy...
> 
> In the episode where Sui attacked the feral pig, besides trying to stop the pig from hurting Sui, he was in the middle of filming a documentary and I doubt he was carrying a gun or anything else to kill it with. What was he supposed to do, kill it on the documentary? For all we know they went back and killed it off-screen.
> 
> ...


He would be a very poor person to be in the bush with if he did NOT carry a rifle at least for protection.

He would have been a very poor conservationist indeed if he allowed the pig to go free. It was a doco, and he should have shot the pig dead. Thats conservation.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 23, 2007)

I deleted my posts because the Irwin fans will not see past the fact that their idol is Australias icon. Now that you posted parts of what I had said I wish I had kept it all intact & in full. My point was that the Irwins keep alot of the money they earn or recieve, and alot more of that goes into production to create even further profits, and alot of it goes into conservation. But at the end of the day 2/3's of that money goes towards the Irwins wealth. They do not donate the majority of their money like they make out they do. Everything they purchase lines their pockets further. How else can you explain items like Steve Irwin dolls? Plastic crocodile toys? Khaki clothing? Bindiwear clothign range? Cooking videos, fitness videos, singing & dancing videos etc? It is nothing more than a monopoly to create fame & fortune.

I will also point out that Steve had been pig hunting with sui on many occasions (not just an accident concerning the boat incident). He had intentionally released sui onto pig to hold them untill he could get to them & slit their throats then use them as bait to trap crocs. I think this is what bakes meant by Steves hypocrisy concerning loving ALL animals.

Anyway my point is that we are not mad that they make money, not at all.
But are simply arguing the fact they blatantly lie about it. They decieve the public & make out like they are investing everything they make/own into wildlife conservation (and you guys are buying it & repeating it here) when infact they invest little compared to what they put into marketing etc. Why else would she feel the need to be interviewed on several TV stations in regards to how she feels about Steve? The entire world has seen/heard it yet she continues to try and recieve more & more paid coverage with repetative stories. You said above _but besides putting food on the table and paying bills, I doubt they have millions stashed somewhere._ Well they dont have it sitting around, it has been invested into memorobilia, dolls & toys, clothing, videos & dvd's, land and many other investments that will create further income/wealth/profit for the family.

You also said that you _"i didn't say that all the stuff that Bindi has been doing had anything to do with it"_ However it was Steve & Terris push that put her into that situation. Did Steve stupidly think these non animal/wildlife videos were a conservative effort to help the enviornment? Or was he smart enough to realise he was just creating fame for his daughter (who 1 day would become his legacy he would hope) and further fortune?

I too liked Steve, unfortunately I hated what Terri had created with him. Since Steves death I can not sit through any show regarding Irwins. All teh hype has killed that for me. And I also hate the fact that she will now create her own little money maker out of her daughter, I find it a cruel, callous act to use a child for your own benefit.

I will agree with your annology of the croc hunter series, but if you add up everything the Irwins are involved in, their conservational efforts are far less than their profiteering rackets.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 23, 2007)

How do you know what their money goes into? seriously.. besides even the "small amount" of their profit that you say they contribute is still more than most put into conservation. 



JandC_Reptiles said:


> I will also point out that Steve had been pig hunting with sui on many occasions (not just an accident concerning the boat incident). He had intentionally released sui onto pig to hold them untill he could get to them & slit their throats then use them as bait to trap crocs. I think this is what bakes meant by Steves hypocrisy concerning loving ALL animals.



I love all animals too, so does this make me a hypocrite when I feed mice and rats to my snakes? I know that it wasn't an accident for Sui to jump out of the boat, but I doubt he staged it. Also, I already know that he used to go pig hunting with Sui, and he even calls her a hunting dog when he is separating them from fighting. What would you prefer he used for bait, tofu?

Crocs eat to live, Steve needed to catch the crocs for their own safety and the safety of the locals, and if he puts a net in the water chances are the croc isn't going to go wandering into it without some motivation.

Always a _Steve_ Irwin fan. I don't really care about what Terri does.


----------



## junglist* (Jan 23, 2007)

No matter what his motivations were, steve was a ridiculously good reptile handler. However his level of knowledge with other potentially lethal animals seems to have been much lower, I guess thats how he died.
What we all have to remember is that irrespective of his motivations, his ideas for conservation are flawed from the start. 

It is through intelligent management and monitoring that we should strive to conseve what we have, not jsut locking it away and hoping it will work.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jan 23, 2007)

I broke my neck playing footy in 88, and given the issues i have with mine, makes what he did with crocs etc even more amazing.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 23, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> How do you know what their money goes into? seriously..
> 
> 
> I love all animals too, so does this make me a hypocrite when I feed mice and rats to my snakes? I know that it wasn't an accident for Sui to jump out of the boat, but I doubt he staged it. Also, I already know that he used to go pig hunting with Sui, and he even calls her a hunting dog when he is separating them from fighting. What would you prefer he used for bait, tofu?
> ...




1. Ummm use your common sense, the products I have already listed several times now did not produce themselves. That is where their money went.

2. It would make you a hypocrit if you were to advertise yourself as a saviour of every animal species, yet kill (not humanely euthanise) certain animals in order to attract others. Feeding rodents is actually sustaining a life. But if you were to kill rodents for no reason yeah, hypocritical.

3. Your argument that the bait is needed is in-correct, there is actually animals commercially bred & raised by farms for consumption (you actually eat meat from these places). These could be used.


The argument is pretty pathetic really.
You have your thoughts and we have ours.
But the reason it is pathetic is that you are arguing common sense over propoganda.
Steve spoke propoganda but acted with common sense. You use his propoganda language to argue with my common sense action. EG: Steve would never kill an animal = his propoganda, but he infact did kill animals = my common sense.

Furthermore it is pathetic because I simply tried to answer your question "why are members mad that Irwins make money". I did so by replying that we are not mad at that, we are mad at the propoganda they preach (decieptful lies) which people like you are believing, and log onto reptile forums like this one trying to preach the same bullcrap. See your 1st argument was they donate everything to wildlife, now you are saying ok maybe they donate a small bit of profits BUT its still more than most people!

WELLLLLL, give us few TV spots, a movie role, several hundred products, a few clothing ranges, several large lands to own, a zoo, free cars, boats, aircraft etc etc etc and we will see how much I donate.

And to cap off,
I did like Steve, I do not care at all that he killed some exotic introduced pig, He can kill rabbits, hares, european carp & cane toads as well for all I care, BUT I won't accept propoganda that he was 100% conservative for ALL animals. If he was he would realise the stress he caused to many of the animals he tampered with. And I will not accept propoganda that they live a average life only having the bare necessities and donating everything else to charity, when the fact is quite the opposite.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh No
not another Irwin thread ?????????????????/
lets all give it a rest ,


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep I am out!


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 23, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> 1. Ummm use your common sense, the products I have already listed several times now did not produce themselves. That is where their money went.


The products you were listing would all go under their business, so their money was going into their zoo (business) and conservation, as i have already stated several times.



JandC_Reptiles said:


> 2. It would make you a hypocrit if you were to advertise yourself as a saviour of every animal species, yet kill (not humanely euthanise) certain animals in order to attract others. Feeding rodents is actually sustaining a life. But if you were to kill rodents for no reason yeah, hypocritical.


I don't recall Steve ever saying "I am a savior of every animal species" but if you have it on video let me know. Conserving australian wildlife could include killing pests, and they were still being used as food, it's not like he was killing them and dumping them in a pile or using their heads as trophies or something.



JandC_Reptiles said:


> 3. Your argument that the bait is needed is in-correct, there is actually animals commercially bred & raised by farms for consumption (you actually eat meat from these places). These could be used.


yes, they could be used, or he could help eradicate a pest _and_ collect bait at the same time. That's like saying you shouldn't use a yabbie pump to get fishing bait, but you should go to a store and buy a bag of frozen mullet instead.



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Furthermore it is pathetic because I simply tried to answer your question "why are members mad that Irwins make money". I did so by replying that we are not mad at that, we are mad at the propoganda they preach (decieptful lies) which people like you are believing, and log onto reptile forums like this one trying to preach the same bullcrap. See your 1st argument was they donate everything to wildlife, now you are saying ok maybe they donate a small bit of profits BUT its still more than most people!


I don't recall asking "why are members mad that Irwins make money" but I was specifically referring to Bakes comment of "Steve knew where the money was coming from".
I was not preaching, and I stand by what I originally said. There is no way you can know what the Irwin's earn or where they invest their money. I NEVER said that they donate everything to wildlife. I said _"all the money from Croc-Hunter went directly into the zoo and conservation"_ Into the zoo and conservation. I don't know if 99% goes to the zoo and 1% to conservation, and it isn't for me to know either. I would hope it was more, but like I also said, even that hypothetical small percentage is more than what most put into conservation efforts.




JandC_Reptiles said:


> WELLLLLL, give us few TV spots, a movie role, several hundred products, a few clothing ranges, several large lands to own, a zoo, free cars, boats, aircraft etc etc etc and we will see how much I donate.


They weren't given to him. He worked on and invested in the Crocodile Hunter series and he was fortunate enough to get a lot of income and publicity from doing so. I'm pretty sure he didn't just wake up one morning with all that stuff dumped on his doorstep.




JandC_Reptiles said:


> And to cap off,
> I did like Steve, I do not care at all that he killed some exotic introduced pig, He can kill rabbits, hares, european carp & cane toads as well for all I care, BUT I won't accept propoganda that he was 100% conservative for ALL animals. If he was he would realise the stress he caused to many of the animals he tampered with. And I will not accept propoganda that they live a average life only having the bare necessities and donating everything else to charity, when the fact is quite the opposite.


I also never said he was 100% conservative for all animals, I said he was helping conservation. Now, if feral pigs are destroying our native wildlife, then killing them would help conserve our native species and environment, correct?
I also never said they live average lives with bare necessities. Perhaps you should quote me properly instead of changing things around to suit your argument.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jan 23, 2007)

I never wanted an argument. I was just defending what I said, because someone decided to stick their nose in, and butcher my statements to fuel their own pent up angst.

Steve Irwin's a great bloke, he did a lot of great things and YES he had money but who cares? I think his actions should stand out more than how much was in his wallet. 
May we all be so fortunate to follow our passions.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 23, 2007)

> JandC_Reptiles
> WELLLLLL, give us few TV spots, a movie role, several hundred products, a few clothing ranges, several large lands to own, a zoo, free cars, boats, aircraft etc etc etc and we will see how much I donate.


 
No-one gave him anything. Jealousy is a curse! He worked bloody hard to get where he did, and was passionate and very successful.

What Bindi is doing is exactly what SHE wants to do. She has the opportunity and support to follow her dreams at a young age, so good on her. Maybe you are jealous again (did you not have this opportunity when you were young?)

And the fact that all this DOES support the animal world has to be a good thing. Whether you think it's propoganda or not, it is doing good for the animal world.

I can't be bothhered writing as much as I want on this topic. It's been done to death and I'm sure everyones sick of it!

At the end of the day he was good for the Animal world and did contribute a lot to conservation so get over it! Who cares what else they do with their money, or what fame and fortune comes there way. I'd rather people like them get it than people who want to do bad things!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> WELLLLLL, give us few TV spots, a movie role, several hundred products, a few clothing ranges, several large lands to own, a zoo, free cars, boats, aircraft etc etc etc and we will see how much I donate.





croc_hunter_penny said:


> They weren't given to him.





Jozz said:


> No-one gave him anything.



The responses aren't valid as you have taken the statement out of context. 

He is not implying that the late Mr Irwin was given anything. He was responding to the statement that Mr Irwin gave more than the average person. Thus implying that if he, J and C had the above average advantage of all the above he too could donate a lot more than the average person.

Context people. Without it your argument is degraded.

So, anyone know what is happening in the cricket?

IsK


----------



## Bakes (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, I left to go to the pictures with my boys and look whats happened 

CHP- No I'm not jelous. Perhaps if I was involved in making doco's I would be, but I don't so I'm not. Steve marketed himself well and prospered by it. Good on him. But he is not the conservationist that everybody likes to think he is. Has he done some things good to the conservation effort?....yes he has, but there are people out there that have/are doing more then the Irwins ever will for nothing. On some of his show's he states that he does this and that for research! What research, what papers has he published? We have Dr Webb up here in the top end, THE expert when it come to crocs in Australia, who wants to open up croc hunting to benefit the local aborigional peoples, but then the "croc hunter" steps in with a lot of emotional drivel and puts a stop to it. The crocs will still be shot however! Go figure.

As to his pig hunting past. The show I saw showed his dogs bailing up a pig in a dam. His dogs were very experienced and so was Steve. He had the boar by the legs and then the show cut to a break. When it came back on the boar was dead. So we know he kills stuff. Thats fine. I hunt myself, good on him. So why the change? The cynic in me thinks its because the people that buy his shows (animal planet) don't like hunting. So to sell his shows he change's his whole attitude. To me thats selling yourself out for the all mighty dollar. 

I'm a hunter, no one will ever make me stop. I'm also a conservationist and I like animals, if I didn't I'd be out of a job. At least I'm true to myself.


----------



## Oskorei (Jan 23, 2007)

this is all a bunch of tall poppy syndrome.
who cares if they made money, do you not make money off your reptiles when they breed and you sell them or do you give them away as so they can be appreciated by someone else.

let the poor guy rest in piece, he did more for wild life then anyone else has ever done and unless you have been putting more money into wildlife and educating more people then he did stfu!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyway I am over it, sick to death of the Irwins.
Have fun peoples. Terri Irwin (imported yank) for australian tourism.....


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 23, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> this is all a bunch of tall poppy syndrome.
> who cares if they made money, do you not make money off your reptiles when they breed and you sell them or do you give them away as so they can be appreciated by someone else.
> 
> let the poor guy rest in piece, he did more for wild life then anyone else has ever done and unless you have been putting more money into wildlife and educating more people then he did stfu!



You must be another one with bad eye sight.
I couldnt care less what they earn. But they are full of the proverbial when they state they donate it all to conservation, and lemmings like the last few posters believe it. If you read all the posts you will see that a certain member questioned another regarding the money situation. SO WHAT, they are profiteers we all know it, good for them. As for stock I breed damn straight I make money, I am the first to admit I am in this hobby because not only do I like Herps but the money is good. I dont talk crap like others and state "you wont make any money breeding you'll be lucky to break even etc". Unlike the Irwins I can admit I am motivated by the ca$h dollar.

Tall poppy syndrome hahaha YEP I wish I was stupid enough to annoy wildlife enough to drive them to attack defensively. Actually I have done, but I didnt deny it on tv afterwards  Flamers will be ignored from this point


----------



## Rep-Style (Jan 23, 2007)

Y is an american our new face of tourism?


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 23, 2007)

Because she was related to Steve by marriage, and to some people, that gives her royalty status by association.


----------

